# Career change to Oil and Gas



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

I know this conversation has been brought up on here quite a bit in the past so maybe someone can be of help. Im looking to make the move from construction to O and G. I've been on Rigzone and other websites as well as using a few headhunters with no luck. Pumper/Guager/Lease Operator type gig rotational 14/14 or 7/7 would be fine, even working offshore would be great. Been in const since graduating TAMU '99 getting burnt out and ready to make the move. Any advise or leads would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

waterdog said:


> I know this conversation has been brought up on here quite a bit in the past so maybe someone can be of help. Im looking to make the move from construction to O and G. I've been on Rigzone and other websites as well as using a few headhunters with no luck. Pumper/Guager/Lease Operator type gig rotational 14/14 or 7/7 would be fine, even working offshore would be great. Been in const since graduating TAMU '99 getting burnt out and ready to make the move. Any advise or leads would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


There are two areas of oil and gas. Upstream - finding and drilling for oil and downstream - processing oil and gas. The processing usually means being in a refinery ans a chemical plant which means a stable location and very little travel. Upstream is the opposite. Lots of travel and different locations. Upstream is in greater demand. Try to get to the majors like Exxon, Shell, or Chevron as they have excellent benefits like pensions, profit sharing, and excellent medical plans.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> There are two areas of oil and gas. Upstream - finding and drilling for oil and downstream - processing oil and gas. The processing usually means being in a refinery ans a chemical plant which means a stable location and very little travel. Upstream is the opposite. Lots of travel and different locations. Upstream is in greater demand. Try to get to the majors like Exxon, Shell, or Chevron as they have excellent benefits like pensions, profit sharing, and excellent medical plans.


I guess Midstream has no place in oil and gas? 

I don't have leads but I work for a midstream company and the benefits are excellent... they are worth checking out also.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm midstream also! The company I work split us in south Texas into upstream and midstream. 
Quite a few jobs still to be had, you just have to watch the job boards of the bigger companies and apply for jobs you think you would like or be a good fit for. We constantly have jobs come up for a week or 2 and then they are off. I always tell folks to check every other day if not once a day to see what's coming open. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm Another midstream and happy.. I notice your location are you looking to relocate if so There are many terminals on the Houston ship channel that fit what you've mentioned. Experience has shown me most get their start here for then move on to another form of pipeline operations in 2-5 years. Most of the jobs I hear about can be found on Indeed.com, Good luck!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fishing cacher explained what upstream and downstream are, but no one has explained midstream.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

short version is gathering and transportation of natural gas.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

fin&feather said:


> short version is gathering and transportation of natural gas.


Thanks. I guess I had never heard that term. Since there is a look of action in the Natural Gas area these days I would guess there would be a lot of demand.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I see. Thanks.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Fishing cacher explained what upstream and downstream are, but no one has explained midstream.


Very short version:

Upstream - getting it out of the ground
Midstream - getting the product from Upstream to the refiner or distributor
Downstream - refining or distributing the final product that a consumer would use


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I as well am trying to get a job in that industry. Heard they only hire from within. sorry to hijack.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

yes lots of new opportunities and companies out there


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> Very short version:
> 
> Upstream - getting it out of the ground
> Midstream - getting the product from Upstream to the refiner or distributor
> Downstream - refining or distributing the final product that a consumer would use


Lots like it can mean both the transportation of oil and the processing of Natural Gas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midstream


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

reelthreat said:


> Very short version:
> 
> Upstream - getting it out of the ground
> Midstream - getting the product from Upstream to the refiner or distributor
> Downstream - refining or distributing the final product that a consumer would use


Thanks for the nice and brief explanation. I learned something tonight, and the definitions make sense.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Our midstream plants consist of running all condensate(oil) through stabilizers, pumping it down the pipeline or getting it trucked out. All natural gas is run through an amine plant and sent down the line.

Which ever way you decide to go, there will be jobs, and more than likely have good pay and good benefits. If you have to, take whatever you can find in the industry to get your foot in the door and get some experience under your belt. If your willing to work in the eagle ford and possibly move to the area check out www.pxd.com. We have jobs come up often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather (Oct 27, 2009)

fin&feather said:


> yes lots of new opportunities and companies out there


Midstream is when they want you to pull a sample, then you can close your zipper and carry your sample to shady looking dude wearing scrubs. Howz it going Randall ?:texasflag


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm not gonna move, so relocation isnt an option, that's why i'm all for the rotational schedule. It seems everyone is hiring entry level positions, but need 2-3 yrs experience...ha. Gotta start somewhere, right?


----------



## ReelBigFish79 (Aug 31, 2013)

I wouldn't let the 2-3 years experience on the listing stop me from applying. Most companies hire people who come in looking for jobs. Not people who apply on line. From my experience.

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Caughtonacrab (Jul 6, 2013)

Go to a well testing, get on in the shop, learn the equipment, pay your dues. Go to a well service company, start at the bottom as a floorhand, learn the basics, pay your dues. Go to an oil co get on as a pumpers assistant, learn the ropes....I see alot of boomers that think its all about the money. Its about what you know. We have enough worms in the field a smart man who can learn is gold.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Leather it's great, and I have yet to have to get a header checked, flashed or flushed lol. We had some fun times no doubt and always kept it in the pipe. I will say I don't get the opportunity to make the kinds of stories that we used to, but that's to be expected with the times I guess lol.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Not to hijack this thread, but i have a question that is somewhat along the same lines. Can anybody tell me much about the role of an EE in oil in Gas? If anybody is actually working as an EE in O&G, what do you do? Do you like it?

Edit/Disclaimer - I'm an EE with a master's degree in power engineering (power systems, mostly relating to T&D, protective relaying, load flow studies, short circuit and arc flash, motor starting studies, etc). I've got about 3 years in engineering, and about 10 as a maintenance electrician doing LV work in manufacturing plants. I'm always interested in hearing about what is available in the various job fields.


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

ReelBigFish79 said:


> I wouldn't let the 2-3 years experience on the listing stop me from applying. Most companies hire people who come in looking for jobs. Not people who apply on line. From my experience.
> 
> Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


Yep, it seems that applying online is a waste of time. Rigzone has a bunch of job openings posted that I've applied for, haven't even gotten a response. Aggrivating as hell


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

waterdog said:


> Yep, it seems that applying online is a waste of time. Rigzone has a bunch of job openings posted that I've applied for, haven't even gotten a response. Aggrivating as hell


I wouldn't dismiss the online rescources too much. I just went through the job search process ( it is my honest prayer that I never have to do that again!) I got quite a bit of feedback and multiple companies interviewed or tested me based upon my online applications. Indeed.com was my primary source

I got complimented a lot on my resume. Make sure yours is good and paints the picture you want to show people


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

https://www.rigzone.com/events



> Jun 11
> *Rigzone Oil & Gas Targeted Job Fair - Houston, TX, USA* Omni Houston Hotel Westside, Houston, US
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll try to make that, thanks.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

I work for a company that installs subsea structures and pipelines. The jobs are there man. You have to push hard and stay after it. They won't come fall in your lap very often. Definitely go to that fair. Go to companies face to face. If you have a good work history, can pass any kind of drug test, can get along with people, you can get hooked up. But, you are going to have to go find it. Don't give up and don't expect it to come to you. Good luck man!


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Still no dice, kinda leaning toward offshore. It seems every co. I talk to, experience is necessary to apply.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I work upstream*

Find a land broker that is willing to train you - lots of small operators in the field

Buying land and leases - as long as new horizontal is going on you will be able to get a job, try the pipeline X-mission companies - plenty of them looking for good help

Its booming from Hobbs to Permian, the Mississippi Lime shale plays, Pennsylvannia, Bakkens, in fact they are punching holes all across the southwest don't have enough infrastructure to deliver it downstream -- but its coming --

If you are not a linkedin member do so and post your experience - I get about five headhunter calls WEEKLY -


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I was talking to some Company Men from BHP and Pioneer the other week in the Eagle Ford and they said their #1 pain is not being able to hire people fast enough (the drilling contractor's employees). He said as soon as someone is hired they get promoted.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

waterdog said:


> Still no dice, kinda leaning toward offshore. It seems every co. I talk to, experience is necessary to apply.


Yep, it is a catch 22, need experience to get the job, but need the job to get the experience. I firmly believe you need someone on the inside to get you started. I have been hard at it for over 2 years to get on with oil and gas, even as far as driving out of state for interviews, still no luck. I've been to countless military veteran job fairs, sent hundreds of resumes to positions that I know my skill set will bridge for not having experience and I'm still not there. Always have "....need 5 yrs with XZY application" or "...need 1-3yrs with XZY process" A smart person with no experience can learn what needs to be learned and has less baggage than someone that is already set in their ways for a particular task.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

fake it until you make it.....


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

i'm not one to bloviate


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Cannot tell you anything except they are on the beltway by 249.

http://www.utexas.edu/ce/petex/

John


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Cat O' Lies said:


> i'm not one to bloviate


seems to be working out well....


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Dam, Wood Group has 18 openings posted on rigzone today for production operator.. Tried them several times a while back but, nope.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

BHP is constantly looking for production operators in the Tilden area


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> fake it until you make it.....


That's a good one!
I just talked to a guy from Conoco Philips/Midland, and said they're "on hold" till February.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Most oil companies have pulled back their budgets in the past two years. I was almost guaranteed a position on a Chevron project about 2 years ago, but 6 months after I interviewed the project got cancelled.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Currently the timing for a career change into oil and gas is not very good. Oil is down below 75.00 a barrel and I know for a fact there are going to be substantial cut backs and even layoffs in the first part of next year if the price does not start rebounding.

If you did switch careers now you would probably be one of the first cut in a round of mandatory layoffs. 

My advice would be to stay put in current job and wait for this to play out a couple of months.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Things are tight in E&P. Next year is going to be pretty much a 'maintenance mode' for our HPC clusters and research.


----------

